

ScriptCraft - A Minecraft mod that lets you build using Javascript - conoro
https://github.com/walterhiggins/ScriptCraft

======
walterh
/js box(5,6,3,7)

creates a wooden block 6 wide by 3 tall by 7 long.

/js box0(5,6,3,7)

creates an empty box 6 x 3 x 7

/js load()

opens a file chooser dialog so you can load your own scripts.

